# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  antidepressiva - slaapmiddelen

## alexvh

Hallo,
Ik ben Alex, en ben hier om van mijn slaapmiddelen af te geraken. Ik gebruik Bnezodiazipine, Dominal en Trazolan. Wie kan mij advies geven ?
Groetjes,

----------


## Suuzje

Met een dergelijke combinatie lijkt het me zinvol om dit met de apotheker te bespreken...

----------


## ftuselaar

volgens mij kan je het beste naar http://www.dewegterug.nl/ gaan, daar hebben ze allerlei handelingsprogramma,s voor medicijnen die met
de psyche te maken hebben
succes
groet anneke

----------

